# Time to tell the truth



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Just having a little fun here, have you ever told your wife: let me buy this last piece of equipment, and my theater will be complete and I will not need to buy anything else! :innocent: I won't even try it anymore since all she would do is roll her eyes at me.:bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That's worked or me about 10 times in the last few years. But the truth is my wife is into HT as much as I am!


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'm working on "just one last thing" right now -- a bigger center channel. I _think_ my wife is OK with it... 

And I've started talking about HD-DVD. So she knows that's be coming up before too long (can the format war end now, please?).


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You mean you guys actually ask your wifes... :whistling:


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> You mean you guys actually ask your wifes... :whistling:


I show her who's boss, I just wait until she's not home.
:hide:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh this thread is cool. I used to tell my wife that. She has finally picked up on me and realized that is not true. 

Latest example. Bought a Pioneer 1014 about 4 years ago and I told her that was it. I was complete. Now I just bought a Onkyo 705. She is asked me about what I told her a few years ago, and I just had to laugh.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> You mean you guys actually ask your wifes... :whistling:


My mantra has always been "Better to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission"! :bigsmile:

mech


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

You all sound like you haven't been married very long. Do what they do: buy it, stash it for a bit and then when they finally see it, you say, "Oh that thing, I've had that for quite a while now and you just noticed it?"

Bob


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh, that huge box that's bigger than me and makes the whole house shake? Yeah, that's been there forever and you just never noticed.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Josuah said:


> Oh, that huge box that's bigger than me and makes the whole house shake? Yeah, that's been there forever and you just never noticed.


LOL :rofl:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is an idea:

I say: ....I got it free!!! ...:bigsmile::bigsmile:

There was a giveaway at the home theater shack forum and I was the Lucky winner :demon::devil::yay:

:foottap:addle:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm fortunate that I don't have to answer too hard to my significant other, though we're trying to be better about our budget. One big downside though is that when I spend, she spends. If a new piece of HT comes in the house, you're guaranteed to see new clothes in the closet the next day. Every dollar I spend becomes 2 out of our budget.

So, if I want to ward off the clothes, here's what I do. Sell, or hide a couple old pieces of equipment, and then show her the empty spots in the cabinet (or vacant guitar stands) and say, "see, I got rid of some stuff to pay for the new stuff".

Magic is the art of distraction.

----------------------
P.S. I hate how HT comes down to a gender thing. It's so offensively stereotypical, but unfortunately, in my house, it's true. My SO buys clothes, both for me and her. That's her big expenditure. I buy HT equipment, yes...both for me and her.

I need to do a future episode on Women in HT. Are their any women on HTShack that want to take part in that episode? Any of these guys reading this thread that know women into HT looking to break some stereotypes?

I'll probably start a unique thread on this topic in the near future.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

we would just be kidding ourselves if we said anything silly like that. My wife knows better and she has really come to appreciate how carefully I spend my hard earned money for good quality electronics.

TrueBlue


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> we would just be kidding ourselves if we said anything silly like that. My wife knows better and she has really come to appreciate how carefully I spend my hard earned money for good quality electronics.
> 
> TrueBlue


Our situations are pretty similar True, my wife has came to appreciate how quickly I can spend my hard earned money on electronics. :bigsmile:


----------

